# water levels



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok just done my first water level check and heres what i got.

PH: 7.5
High Range: 7.5
Ammonia: 0.25
Nitrite No2: 0.25
Nitrite No3: 10

Is this good bad or ok? Please let me know incause im hurtin the fish.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Its not good. Ammonia and nitrites are high enough to stress, if not kill, the fish. Unless you've used BioSpira, I'd recommend a large water change, as well as using something like Prime that detoxifies ammonia and nitrites. Doesn't interfere with the cycling process, just makes them less harmful to the fish.


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

Ill do a large water change tonight again when i get home from work.

Should the Ammonia and nitrites be at 0? If someone can, can they please write what the levels should be for the right conditions so i know for next time. Cheers.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

emo_gazz said:


> Ill do a large water change tonight again when i get home from work.
> 
> Should the Ammonia and nitrites be at 0? If someone can, can they please write what the levels should be for the right conditions so i know for next time. Cheers.


if the tank is cycled fully... amonia-0 nitrite-0 nitrates should show up. ph depends on water quality and water source


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok did a large water change when i got home. Nad ive checked the levels, nitrite is 0 and so is ammonia so im pleased.

He's still lazy and layin around but it might take time, hes also not eating anything.


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

any help at all?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

What is the temp in the tank? also what are you feeding him? How big is the tank?


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

Temp is 79, tank size is 4g and im feeding him frozen blodworms, dry bloodworms and pellets.


----------

